# Flat Towing a 2003 Minnie Cooper



## David 346 (Apr 16, 2017)

Can anyone tell me once you get the baseplate and the blue ox hitch installed, what do you do with the ingnition?  You place the manual transmission in neutral, release the brake, but do you leave the ignition switch in the off position?


----------

